# Reevaluated



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Well I had Reevaluation with my Trainer at the Gym. I haven't really lost weight in a year. She cut me back on my Workout and told me to eat more. On my Workout less Cardio and more Weights.

With the program I'm on I'm suppose to lose 1 pound a week. She says right now I'm building muscle. Like I told her I like Muscle and want Military Muscle not Big Bulky. She says no problem. 

rockpile


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

General rules: build bulk by using heavy weights and low reps; improve definition with low weights and hi reps

-people using weight lifting as part of a weight control program are often disappointed when they look like they're losing weight but the scale doesn't show it: they may be gaining new muscle -- heavier than the fat they've lost.

-burn fat by avoiding carbs (the purpose of insulin is to accumulate fat and prevent it's mobilization)

--grow muscle by breaking it down and then allowing it to grow back thicker during the rest period between work-out sessions (just like developing callouses on your hands). It's a common mistake made by exuberant teenage athletes to exercise excessively and then not rest long enough before their next session. Then they wonder why they're not getting any bigger.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

doc- said:


> General rules: build bulk by using heavy weights and low reps; improve definition with low weights and hi reps
> 
> -people using weight lifting as part of a weight control program are often disappointed when they look like they're losing weight but the scale doesn't show it: they may be gaining new muscle -- heavier than the fat they've lost.
> 
> ...


Me I work out 3X a week two hours each day. One hour resistance and one hour cardio.

She said don't load up too much weight and she won't recommend any work with weights where I need a Spotter.

Built muscle all over but not big bulk just where I notice. Getting where I can do more.

Been doing machines, dumbbells, now going to free weights.

rockpile


----------

